# What would PerC do?



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

So... after talking to people both on here and in real life I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the path I am on isn't right for me. It would make me lots of money and it is the relatively safe option that holds some of my interest but I'm just not sure that I would love it. Then there is a little bit more of a risky option but it is something that I would wake up in the morning and I wouldn't be going to work everyday, I'd be going to complete my life everyday and it would net me a good living.

I just don't think that the college life is the life for me, and neither is graduate school. Sound like too much of a drag. 

Would you play it safe or would you jump ship for your dreams?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

L said:


> So... after talking to people both on here and in real life I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the path I am on isn't right for me. It would make me lots of money and it is the relatively safe option that holds some of my interest but I'm just not sure that I would love it. Then there is a little bit more of a risky option but it is something that I would wake up in the morning and I wouldn't be going to work everyday, I'd be going to complete my life everyday and it would net me a good living.
> 
> I just don't think that the college life is the life for me, and neither is graduate school. Sound like too much of a drag.
> 
> Would you play it safe or would you jump ship for your dreams?





> I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the path I am on isn't right for me


I think you've answered your own question. 

If I were in your position, and I hated the college life, I would jump ship. There are plenty of non-academic careers that are rich and rewarding and you get the added bonus of not having to deal with those pesky student loans. 
That being said, I wouldn't abandon "the safe course" without a decent plan. You don't want to jump ship just to find yourself in the middle of the ocean, make sure you have a shore in sight.
Jump that ship bro

(Not that I have immense amounts of experience on the subject.)


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

L said:


> Would you play it safe or would you jump ship for your dreams?


The question of the century...

I am caught in the same trap only it has nothing to do with whether or not I would like to further my education. I love university and everything I am learning and I fully intend on attending graduate school.

As I grow older, I realize more and more just how sorry I am to have spent the majority of my time on this earth playing it safe for this or that reason. The things I want are too "dangerous" in the sense that I pursue what I really desire, I will end up losing much more than I would like, my family being the first to go. Come to think of it, I am still playing it safe but with every passing day, I become more tired, more drained, less enthusiastic about my life in general. 

Safety might keep you breathing but you would not be truly alive.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

L said:


> So... after talking to people both on here and in real life I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the path I am on isn't right for me. It would make me lots of money and it is the relatively safe option that holds some of my interest but I'm just not sure that I would love it. Then there is a little bit more of a risky option but it is something that I would wake up in the morning and I wouldn't be going to work everyday, I'd be going to complete my life everyday and it would net me a good living.
> 
> I just don't think that the college life is the life for me, and neither is graduate school. Sound like too much of a drag.
> 
> Would you play it safe or would you jump ship for your dreams?


1) what specifically are you going for in college right now?
2) what is it that bothers you about said field? 
3) What would you rather be doing?
4) What year are you?
5) How are your grades (nothing specific; I qualitiative measure would do)


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm facing a similar decision. I've actually come to the conclusion that after this semester I'm 'taking a break' from college to pursue a more fulfilling lifestyle. I figure that if I don't succeed on that new path after a bit, it's not impossible to go back to school. Colleges and high paying jobs aren't going to refuse you if you're a few years older, right? That's just my take on it though. 

Why not at least attempt your dreams before giving up on them completely?


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

Fear Itself said:


> I'm facing a similar decision. I've actually come to the conclusion that after this semester I'm 'taking a break' from college to pursue a more fulfilling lifestyle. I figure that if I don't succeed on that new path after a bit, it's not impossible to go back to school. Colleges and high paying jobs aren't going to refuse you if you're a few years older, right? That's just my take on it though.
> 
> Why not at least attempt your dreams before giving up on them completely?


Same take, and this was actually what I did, myself.  Just that I had jumped off, and completely ditched college already.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyo said:


> Same take, and this was actually what I did, myself.  Just that I had jumped off, and completely ditched college already.


I really want to just ditch it at this point, but it's only one more month...May as well stick it out. It's awesome that you did the same thing though. Gah I'm so curious, but I don't want to pry.


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

Fear Itself said:


> I really want to just ditch it at this point, but it's only one more month...May as well stick it out. It's awesome that you did the same thing though. Gah I'm so curious, but I don't want to pry.


If anything, my college years were mostly of depression, and especially at the end part of each semester. XD I live in a place where college education is so highly valued. I question the reasonableness of it myself, esp when I am inclined to do something else, but neh. I felt too weak to resist or doubt the pressure society, and my family, had on me, especially when I had passed in a relatively prestigious univ.

(If you had already seen the movie 3 Idiots, I probably identify most with Farhan.)

Reasoning self insists it's a great door of opportunity opened, and I had tried to stick to that until it has almost driven me to madness, and my parents and I were *forced* to accept that I don't want and can't do it anymore. I think it's not exactly the pressure that bothered me all those while, but that I didn't find a heavy reason to keep at it. I had doubted from the start that college is the only way to success, or that which I want, but constantly struggled between thinking that, and the prevailing thought that it is the way to gain a secured future.

But cut cut cut that short. Most of my job considerations were focused on just creating the income to survive, live and pursue things I truly want, like volunteering, etc. Neh. My primary motto is: I work, to enjoy life; and, not live, to work.  I'm actually enjoying my life better now. For the record, I don't quite expect it but, I'm even one being offered jobs. I could only imagine if I had continued this semester, I must still be "bleeding" hard this time of the year. And unnecessarily so.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyo said:


> If anything, my college years were mostly of depression, and especially at the end part of each semester. XD I live in a place where college education is so highly valued. I question the reasonableness of it myself, esp when I am inclined to do something else, but neh. I felt too weak to resist or doubt the pressure society, and my family, had on me, especially when I had passed in a relatively prestigious univ.
> 
> (If you had already seen the movie 3 Idiots, I probably identify most with Farhan.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've always kind of questioned the usefulness of college, at least for me. The things that I truly want out of life can be achieved without all the extra time and stress it takes to get a degree. Classes themselves aren't the issue it's just the whole setup that gets me. They take up of my energy and focus that I end up not doing any of the things that make me really enjoy life. You're right, it gets downright depressing and crazy frustrating, especially towards the end. 

Your motto really hits home. One of the main reasons I went to college to begin with was to live a successful and financially secure life... It's strange though because after really thinking about it, money is not all that important to me. I just need enough to survive and I'm pretty much set. As long as I'm doing the things that make me happy, I don't need all that extra fluff... Thanks for sharing  and I'm glad things are going well for you now!


----------



## Kyo (Dec 4, 2012)

Fear Itself said:


> Yeah, I've always kind of questioned the usefulness of college, at least for me. The things that I truly want out of life can be achieved without all the extra time and stress it takes to get a degree. Classes themselves aren't the issue it's just the whole setup that gets me. They take up of my energy and focus that I end up not doing any of the things that make me really enjoy life. You're right, it gets downright depressing and crazy frustrating, especially towards the end.
> 
> Your motto really hits home. One of the main reasons I went to college to begin with was to live a successful and financially secure life... It's strange though because after really thinking about it, money is not all that important to me. I just need enough to survive and I'm pretty much set. As long as I'm doing the things that make me happy, I don't need all that extra fluff... Thanks for sharing  and I'm glad things are going well for you now!


For the record, it was truly a leap of faith; I didn't really know what to expect when I stopped.
But it was one that is truly worth it, imo. Thanks btw!


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

I jumped ship. Fuck this shit.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> 1) what specifically are you going for in college right now? *Double major in Psychology and Cell+Molecular Biology=>grad school for Neuroscience*
> 3) What would you rather be doing? =>*I'm thinking... it's rather crazy, but... airplane repo man lmao. Sounds like fun. But if that doesn't work then become a pilot. *
> 4) What year are you? *Jr. *
> 5) How are your grades (nothing specific; I qualitiative measure would do) *2.8 gpa but if I don't start putting in real effort it's going to get worse*


Bolded answers in quotation.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it'd be too easy to just say, "Go do as you please," since it isn't my life I'm messing with, but that's not how I do things.

To be realistic, I think you should complete what is your safe route and then after you complete it, go attempt the road you really want to do. That way, if it goes wrong, you have something to fall back on. Also, when you do fall back on it, you have a cushion to allow you to reattempt your dreams.

That said, if you see an opening that you feel is a chance in a life-time, then you should grab it.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

L said:


> Bolded answers in quotation.


1) That won't necessarily lead to an immediately (monetarily) lucrative career, especially considering you need a PhD in those fields, wherein you will make 21-31k for 5 years while pursuing. 
3) How strong are you? I always imagine repo men to have good fortitude, although I may be just stereotyping. As far as being a pilot, have you researched this? You now will have to pay for your 3 years of university (if it was not paid for) in addition to 40k+ for your piloting licence
5) Unless you are at MIT/Yale etc, you will have to bring that up by a .2 to get into a PhD program.

Have you thought of going towards the middle ground and doing something like Master's biomedical engineering? It will have a lot of the hands-on qualities you seem to want in pilot/repo manning while staying true to your current feilds, all while eschewing the 5 years+ of school (2 years instead) and keeping you in the pilot salary range.

*Anecdote:* I mean I'm a "scientist", but I much rather be doing music and clinical psychology; however, the world isn't as malleable as we wish it to be and practicality sometimes reigns surpreme. I had a PhD Organic Chem teacher who was OBSESSED with planes (to the point where that's all he would talk about if you diverged/didn't have any more questions). However, he made 200k+ after 15 yrs as a prof, got his piloting liscence, and worked as a pilot 3/5 days a week. There are ways to follow your dreams and line your pockets. I wouldn't just dump it.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

^ Love people who know their careers. roud:


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

The world needs more people who go for their dreams and make their mark in society. If you've got the ambition to step away from the crusade of safe players who get swept up in everybody else's expectations, DO IT. As long as you have a way to feed yourself and a place to sleep, you can be happy.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

As a person considering a double major in Biology and Psych, this is an interesting read. But I will say that if graduating from college to go a certain route in life is now longer your objective, it's time to jump ship. Don't waste your time going the safe route if it doesn't fulfil.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

For everyone saying, 'follow your dreams', I am not trying to be a wet blanket, I am just slightly older and have gone through the phase. The truth is that when one commits to fields in pure science (biology/psych/neuroscience), you almost HAVE to stay in it for the long haul. Please do some research on:

bls.gov --requirements
indeed.com --salary
and scholarships. 

If you are a minority in your field (woman/ethnic/racial), there are scholarships on scholarship.com. 
If you are looking for piloting, there are ways to use your technical knowledge to finesse your resume to give them more of a picture of aptitude (which may get you some subsidy). But never do radical changes without ensuring the implications.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no definite answer, as only you can decide for yourself. It also depends on how close you are you graduation. If you have just started off, you can switch courses or withdraw. If you are somewhere in the middle, look for a course that you enjoy, where you can transfer your credits. If you are coming towards graduation soon, don't give up. You can get emotional support from the people around you to boost your confidence and motivation to complete it.

Even if you find your job unfulfilling in the future, you can still find a better-paying job to save up for another course (you can go to a vocational institute, technical school or arts school instead), if that's what you enjoy.

Personally, I have played it safe and followed my parents' advice to finish a course that I am not passionate about. I've completed my studies, and I can't say that I am particularly happy about it. All I know is that it will serve me well in my job search.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm... 



> * Psychology and Cell+Molecular Biology=>grad school for Neuroscience*


or Airplane repo man...

OK, it's (roughly) week 11 of the semester. You have a few more weeks then finals. Stress and daydreaming are normal during this time and you've likely been pushing your study time waaaaaaay into your sleep time.

You probably didn't just fall into the College you are attending. It took work and dedication to get here.

Try not to make a stress/sleep deprived jump to something you will regret later on. Make it through the semester, get some rest and relaxation and re-evaluate.

*Go where your heart leads you*, just be sure you do it from a healthy state of mind. The decision you make at this point is very important. It's much harder to get back into the swing of University life after an extended break than just pushing through it while you are already there and warmed up.



-ZDD


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> 1) That won't necessarily lead to an immediately (monetarily) lucrative career, especially considering you need a PhD in those fields, wherein you will make 21-31k for 5 years while pursuing.
> 3) How strong are you? I always imagine repo men to have good fortitude, although I may be just stereotyping. As far as being a pilot, have you researched this? You now will have to pay for your 3 years of university (if it was not paid for) in addition to 40k+ for your piloting licence
> 5) Unless you are at MIT/Yale etc, you will have to bring that up by a .2 to get into a PhD program.
> 
> ...


I currently have no school debt. Although I will have to get a student loan for this semester. 

I'm physically fit and all of that, so no problems there.

Currently researching everything I could do with a pilots license. 

Tried looking into biomedical engineering but there aren't any schools that has that degree within the state I'm in. And out of state=>loads more debt. 

I'm still considering what I will do but I just wanted to know what others thought.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Athena Avril said:


> There's no definite answer, as only you can decide for yourself. It also depends on how close you are you graduation. If you have just started off, you can switch courses or withdraw. If you are somewhere in the middle, look for a course that you enjoy, where you can transfer your credits. If you are coming towards graduation soon, don't give up. You can get emotional support from the people around you to boost your confidence and motivation to complete it.
> 
> Even if you find your job unfulfilling in the future, you can still find a better-paying job to save up for another course (you can go to a vocational institute, technical school or arts school instead), if that's what you enjoy.
> 
> Personally, I have played it safe and followed my parents' advice to finish a course that I am not passionate about. I've completed my studies, and I can't say that I am particularly happy about it. All I know is that it will serve me well in my job search.


I have my associates degree and have started on core classes now. But, because I started so late in my core classes it will take me longer than normal to complete my degree. If I continue on my double degree path then I won't graduate until like 2019. 

I'd rather die young and have truly lived than have lived a lifetime to regret everything I didn't do... that's something that weighs heavily on my conscious right now...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, school isn't causing me any stress. There is only one class I'm worried about and if I fail this next test on it I'll just drop the class and try again later. I've probably gotten too much sleep lol. 

Actually, I did. I attended a two year college because I didn't know what to do and I was severely depressed at the time so I just went. That two year college is a sister school to the one I'm at now and it has a 100% acceptance rate from the two year university to this one. So I did just fall into it lol.

I would finish a degree, but I would drop my C+MB degree and get a business degree or something like that...

I'm basically pushing myself through it right now. The only thing I like about school is getting to go to the gym whenever I want and play basketball. I have no other motivation to be here. I'm literally running on zero motivation, I'm just going through the motions which is what bothers me. 

If I left school and came back later I would probably have more motivation and would probably do better, to be honest.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

L said:


> I have my associates degree and have started on core classes now. But, because I started so late in my core classes it will take me longer than normal to complete my degree. If I continue on my double degree path then I won't graduate until like 2019.
> 
> I'd rather die young and have truly lived than have lived a lifetime to regret everything I didn't do... that's something that weighs heavily on my conscious right now...


This would mean that you are in the middle of the course. I have mentioned about transferring your credits to a course that you enjoy. If that's not possible and you can't take 6 more years of study, it would be better for you to do what you want to do.

All your work you had done in the past will be wasted, so think carefully before making the decision. May I know how many years you have been studying?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Athena Avril said:


> This would mean that you are in the middle of the course. I have mentioned about transferring your credits to a course that you enjoy. If that's not possible and you can't take 6 more years of study, it would be better for you to do what you want to do.
> 
> All your work you had done in the past will be wasted, so think carefully before making the decision. May I know how many years you have been studying?


This will have been my 3rd complete year. I'm a Jr.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

L said:


> This will have been my 3rd complete year. I'm a Jr.


It would be quite a pity if you give up now. It's not easy to have come this far since you started 3 years ago.

You've mentioned that you want to be a pilot, and my friend @_Jasper Yuuki_ took a two-year course to get a pilot license, and he went on to do a culinary arts course. You can talk to him, though I am not sure when is the next time he will get online because he has been busy recently.

A pilot course would take you at most 3 years, so you can always do it after you completed your degree.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, it sounds like you know what you want. Sometimes you just need to write it out to become 100% convinced. Go pursue what your heart desires, it's your life 

I hope it works out for you.



-ZDD


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Another thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't just drop my C+MB portion of my double major and double major with Psychology and Business or with a business minor or something... 

I probably should finish my degree though...

At any rate, I plan on going through at least another semester because I haven't been thinking about this long enough. 

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not sure, since you have no debt; it would be easy to 'jump ship', but I'd make sure i'd have a backing plan to fall into rather than search for. Why not take this semester upcoming, plan for something, if it takes off, then withdraw.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I'm not sure, since you have no debt; it would be easy to 'jump ship', but I'd make sure i'd have a backing plan to fall into rather than search for. Why not take this semester upcoming, plan for something, if it takes off, then withdraw.


This next semester will be spent in deep thought, that is for sure...

I just wanted someone to talk to about this that would actually take me seriously lol. I could feel the fury through the text message with my sister... I think that she would honestly kill me if I didn't get a college degree:mellow:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

L said:


> Another thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't just drop my C+MB portion of my double major and double major with Psychology and Business or with a business minor or something...
> 
> I probably should finish my degree though...
> 
> ...


Have you checked up whether your credits are transferable? At least the three years you spent studying would not go to waste.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Athena Avril said:


> Have you checked up whether your credits are transferable? At least the three years you spent studying would not go to waste.


Credits? I already have my Associates degree, this is the first semester after gaining it. Those credits are set in stone.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

L said:


> Credits? I already have my Associates degree, this is the first semester after gaining it. Those credits are set in stone.


I'm sorry that I mixed up. Anyway, you have already came to a decision, so stick to it for now. You're welcome and all the best!


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

L said:


> Another thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't just drop my C+MB portion of my double major and double major with Psychology and Business or with a business minor or something...


Why would you drop the only marketable part of your double-major? Psychology may be interesting, but year after year, psychology-related degrees are consistently in the top 10 for high unemployment rates. If you're not really that interested in "university life," why stick it out only to get what is, essentially, a worthless degree? If you aren't digging the C+MB, just change your whole major. A business degree doesn't particularly _qualify _you to do anything, *but *it can give you a fundamental understanding of how business works, which at the very least is _something _in your education to help you "follow your dreams." If you still want to be a repo-man, you'd know enough to be able to start your own business to do it.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

anarchitektur said:


> Why would you drop the only marketable part of your double-major? Psychology may be interesting, but year after year, psychology-related degrees are consistently in the top 10 for high unemployment rates. If you're not really that interested in "university life," why stick it out only to get what is, essentially, a worthless degree? If you aren't digging the C+MB, just change your whole major. A business degree doesn't particularly _qualify _you to do anything, *but *it can give you a fundamental understanding of how business works, which at the very least is _something _in your education to help you "follow your dreams." If you still want to be a repo-man, you'd know enough to be able to start your own business to do it.


C+MB would take too long. And yea, Psychology is rated pretty low so I would have to pair it with something else if I truly wanted to do it or I might move it to a minor instead. 

Besides business, are there any other general degrees you think that would work well? I really don't want to have to go back to accounting =.=

Also, welcome back to PerC, haven't seen a post of yours in a while.

Or I am also considering trying to get through my double major as quickly as possible to have as many different outlets as possible. But I won't be graduating anytime soon...


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

L said:


> Besides business, are there any other general degrees you think that would work well? I really don't want to have to go back to accounting =.=


I think they're worthless, but apparently people with "Communications" degrees do pretty well in terms of employment percentages.



L said:


> Also, welcome back to PerC, haven't seen a post of yours in a while.


Thanks; between my last semester of law school and my girlfriend moving in with me, things have been pretty busy.




L said:


> Or I am also considering trying to get through my double major as quickly as possible to have as many different outlets as possible. But I won't be graduating anytime soon...


You could always do that, but if you're not enjoying it, you might as well switch to something else. From the sound of it, you don't have a lot of post-associate degree credits racked up yet, so if you're going to switch, now is the time to do it before you've gone "all in."


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm I can't understand well about the designations of the degrees, it's a bit confusing for me when reading what you guys are saying lol; and then since I'm not really familiar with how the employment and different values of different degrees are there in the US, I can only give a generalized comment.

You might need to evaluate the risks of jumping into your dream. How achievable is it? Can it at least grant you minimum money to pay the bills? How much do you really want it? How much do you know about the reality in this career?

In my case (if it can be a useful example), I wanted to go to something more arts related, but ended up in computer science engineering course, since I was never sure about what I really wanted and only went for what seemed nice and what I could. The college years were a bit hard, I did ponder changing course (to multimedia) but ended up staying. Then I ended up being a programmer.
Do I like this career? It depends on the project, but I do like problem solving and implementing stuffs! I liked the first 2 projects I was in, thought now I currently have almost zero motivation towards my current project... Meh, I like the work but I hate how often the management sucks so much and then people expect us to do extra hours for free... :/
But the reasons I'm not risking and go to another area that I can even like more are 1) coz I don't know where exactly I can go to have my dream career/job, 2) what if I find out that I don't like it after all? I would have halted my current career as a programmer plus wasted much time and money and effort in another area just to find out it was less desirable, 3) I wouldn't want to gain less of what I gain now, right now I can have a life free of worries, I would be less happy if I have to worry if I even have enough money to pay the house debt.
Good thing is, if someday I can find a way to combine arts with programming then maybe I can feel more fulfilled. But for now, it's good that I can still have arts as hobby and draw at home. 


All in all, you have to ponder these main factors and wonder what is really worth it. But one thing is true is that if you really have zero motivation, then 8h of work 5 days a week are very very difficult to pass.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

L said:


> So... after talking to people both on here and in real life I am slowly coming to the conclusion that the path I am on isn't right for me. It would make me lots of money and it is the relatively safe option that holds some of my interest but I'm just not sure that I would love it. Then there is a little bit more of a risky option but it is something that I would wake up in the morning and I wouldn't be going to work everyday, I'd be going to complete my life everyday and it would net me a good living.
> 
> I just don't think that the college life is the life for me, and neither is graduate school. Sound like too much of a drag.
> 
> Would you play it safe or would you jump ship for your dreams?


Don't live in regret. You can always go back to school. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> It would be quite a pity if you give up now. It's not easy to have come this far since you started 3 years ago.
> 
> You've mentioned that you want to be a pilot, and my friend @_Jasper Yuuki_ took a two-year course to get a pilot license, and he went on to do a culinary arts course. You can talk to him, though I am not sure when is the next time he will get online because he has been busy recently.
> 
> A pilot course would take you at most 3 years, so you can always do it after you completed your degree.


It's going to depend on whether OP has any background with aviation or not.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> It's going to depend on whether OP has any background with aviation or not.


I don't, but I will make sure to get some knowledge about everything though.


----------

